# 50 years of "Dirty Boat Guys"



## parallel (May 23, 2015)

Technically the modern day SWCC could be traced back to the PT boats of WWII... but the official lineage comes from the Vietnam era brown water Navy. Last summer there was a 50th year reunion at Coronado that I sadly couldn't make. Even so I finally got my keepsake from the occasion in the mail today from a brother in the CCCA.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 25, 2015)

Congrats, Boats!!


----------



## Teufel (May 25, 2015)

Awesome paddle!  Congratulations.


----------



## Grunt (May 25, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------

